# Sexless Marriage



## unreal (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi,

We lack sex we do it about once every 3 months sometimes longer we usually just sleep and cannot be bothered we have issues but tend to stay together but no kids and we are unstable to have a family yet. 

Any advice?


----------



## Nicbrownn80 (Mar 20, 2011)

see some help? 

not really and details to see the problem


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

You need to have more sex.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

There's no information here to advise you about.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

what are the issues?


----------



## YoungBuck (Mar 30, 2011)

This post has very UNREAListic expectations lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

